
Ask HN: $50 challenge - gunnark01
I set myself a challenge this year. It&#x27;s to make $50 out of nothing, that is not working for it in a traditional way. I am an experienced developer (15+ years, backend, C&#x2F;C++, Java, Python) so sure I could just work&#x2F;contract and make that amount easily but I would somehow like to create value on my own. 
Do you guys have any suggestions on where to start? Project ideas, resources, advise?
======
sharemywin
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_red_paperclip](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_red_paperclip)

you could do something like that. although you might need to beg for the paper
clip.

------
Snowalker
if you trade time for money, then is not out of nothing, or is it?

~~~
joshschreuder
If you look at it like that I'd say there was basically no way to complete the
challenge. Even finding $50 walking down the street wouldn't count because of
the time you took to walk.

